# Christchurch NZEVA Group Meeting Open Garage Warwick's Tue 2nd Feb 7:30-9:00ish



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi All,

ChCh NZEVA Group Meeting
Open Garage
Host
Warwick Stephens
Lithium Festiva
217A Wainoni Rd
Tue 2nd Feb
7:30-9:00ish

Exciting times with at least one new conversion company announcing a start up here in Christchurch and three new Lithium packs paid for and on their way. Ev's are set to become a commercial reality this year. 
As usual anyone and everyone who has an interest in Electric vehicles are very welcome to come along for an informal chat. No matter what stage you are at in the electrification journey, beginner or expert, we would really like to see you so we can all share each other’s enthusiasm.

If anyone wants to be put on a reminder email list to get updates about meetings then email me at djmjnewton at xtra dot co dot nz

Best regards

David Newton
www.GreenEV.co.nz


----------

